# norway1's accountabillabuddies sig ?



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*The Request:*
want a ffl fight rooster sig please for use in my ffl rooster thread ( and sometimes as sig )

*Pics:*

Fedor
Sexyama ( spelled like that ) and a hot pic of him plz
Benji Radach
Eddie Alvarez

Arrange as u see fit

*Title: *

norway1's Accountabillabuddies

place as u see fit


*Sub-Text: *

Fedor - Sexyama - Radach - Alvarez

place as u see fit

*More Sub-Text: *

no

*Colors: *

as u see fit


*Size: *

im not putting anything here. it has to fit the work u do... thats most important

*Avatar?:*

NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

What the hell does accountabillabuddies, mean?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

plazzman said:


> What the hell does accountabillabuddies, mean?


It's from a southpark episode, it's pretty funny.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> What the hell does accountabillabuddies, mean?


its from the episode called " cartman sucks " of season 11.

easyest way to watch it is southparkstudios.com via stream


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

nobody ?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll try and get one done


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I never saw you thread but I'll give it a try to but it might not be till after the weekend.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright buddy, sorry it took so long, here it is:


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

This is my first time making a sig, so it's not the greatest.
I had a go at it though....










I couldn't find a very good pic of Sexyama, sorry.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll have another go at the sig...

I took out the brushes in the first sig.











Another one i decided to throw together.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got my pics all prepped just havent had time to put it all together yet.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------

